# Hey guys....... Fishing benefit in Central Florida



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

*Hey guys....... Fishing Tournament: Benefit For Brandon in Central Florida*









Lets do something good for a local family!!! lets raise bookoo bucks, and make a great chritmas for this little guy 
On Saturday, December 6th 2003 there will be a benefit fishing tournament to help Brandon Thornton and his family. Brandon is a 6 year old boy who lives in Port St. John, and was stricken with cancer. We are trying to raise money to help pay for immediate needs, and medical expenses that their insurance does not cover. So please join us for this event. 

This will be a multi-species tournament for all legal game fish with total weight determining the winner. Trash fish will not be weighed in. All fish must meet the Florida State Laws requirements, for both size and quantity. Any contestants caught with either illegal fish, or breaking any laws while obtaining fish will be disqualified, and will not receive entry fees. Fishing can be done from boat, shore, docks, bridges, or wading. Contestants may start fishing at 6:00 am and may fish any where you want. There will be no check out in order to fish the tournament. Lines must be out of water by 3:00pm, and contestants must be at Skeeter Lagoons Bait and Tackle by 5:00 pm for weigh in. The contest ends promptly at 5 o’clock; persons arriving after this time will not be considered for prizes. This will be a catch and release tournament, but anglers may keep their catches according to Florida Law. 
This will be for any anglers, of any age for both inshore and off shore fish. The cost is $25.00 per adult angler, and $10.00 for children under 15 years of age. The money generated in the adult division will be divided so that 75% will go directly to the Brandon Thornton Cancer Fund, at Kennedy Space Center Federal Credit Union, with the remaining 25% being divided between the 1st and 2nd place finishers in both in, and offshore. In the children’s division will be the same, with the exception of a cash payout. Children will receive gift cards and other merchandise. Any donations beyond the $25.00 will be given 100% to the family. Pay outs are as follows; 
1st place inshore- 7.5% 
1st place offshore- 7.5% 
2nd place inshore- 5% 
2nd place offshore- 5% 
3rd place winners in both categories will be awarded runner up prizes. 
At the weigh-in there will be free hamburgers and hot dogs provided to all contestants. A live tank will be at Skeeter Lagoons for those that wish to release their fish, and for those who wish to keep their fish, free fish cleaning will be provided. 
After the weigh-in and awards, there will be a raffle with two different prices per ticket. $2.00 tickets for a chance to win misc. tackle and fishing equipment, and gift certificates. A $25.00 ticket for a chance to win an offshore, or a few inshore charters. More and more items are being donated almost daily to add to the raffle prizes. 
Entry fees can be paid up until 9:00 am the morning of the tournament. They can be dropped of or mailed to: 
Skeeter Lagoons Bait and Tackle 
30910 S. Washington Av Suite 106 
Titusville Fl. 32780 
(321) 383-2001 
Please, bring your family, and help support a local family in a time of need. Be prepared for a good day. 
There will be a Captains Meeting Friday Dec. 5. this is not mandatory, but requested. There may be a free seminar 
Given by a reputable Captain from the area. Details will be posted on local Fishing forums, or call Skeeter Lagoons. Allowable Species. Inshore: Red Drum, Black Drum, Sheepshead, Jacks, Snook (must have Snook stamp to possess) Mangrove Snapper. 
Offshore: Blue Fish, Grouper, Kings, Cobia, Dolphin, Snapper, Pompano, Wahoo, Jacks. 
All fish must be caught with hook, and Line. 
All Florida laws are to be followed. 
NO EXCEPTIONS.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hope there is a great turn out for this Youngster. And God bless us all .
Good job Redsgurl


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

I hope there is too Kozlow. This was posted on another forum, and knowing how the P.&S. family is, I wanted to let the Florida anglers know about it as well. I plan on being there.
Suz


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Its also on the Events Calander . Did not think you would mind Redsgurl. I saw it Posted on the other Board.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*As the wizard of Koz would say,*

I'll be there in spirit....Tightlines


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

That's great Kozlow ! Thanks..... Just got home from Skeeters; they are hard at work, and there will be some minute changes; nothing drastic, basically just making the rules a little clearer, changing the kids prices, stuff like that. I will post the revised copy tomorrow. I would like to thank Pier and Surf for their help in allowing us to post this. If you have ANY ideas at all, don't hesitate to throw them out there. We are going to approach Walmart, K-mart, Publix, Winn Dixie, Longhorns, etc... Also gonna try to hit up the local radio stations for some air time. Bill Sargent and Don Wilson are going to mention it in their articles. I went down and registered today, and dropped off some money that I collected. Sure would be cool to see some of the local P&S anglers. If ya'all got to go to the water { wasn't it beautiful?? }, I'm sure ya had a great time. And thanks Hat.....  
Suz


----------



## RedfishRich (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks Pier and Surf for putting out the word.

Great Forum.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

All righty...... The newest and greatest post has been put in place. It is the first one on this thread. Things are coming together, but we still have a lot of things to get accomplished by the 6th. There are numerous off shore and inshore charters that are being offered for auction by Central Florida's finest Captains and Guides: 1/2 dayers, full days, and even a 2 dayer! There will be mounts, equipment, tackle, miscellaneous gift certificates, a seminar by Capt. Bryan Friday night before the captain's meeting @ Skeeter Lagoons. Ladies, there are a couple of very special things that will be available in the " NOT fishing related" auction category too. And lot's more that I haven't heard about, I'm sure. So many anglers are kicking in to make this a sucess, and we are just beginning.To keep up with the latest, check here. http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=126122
Curtis took Brandon out to the river today for a lil bit of fishing.. His mom said he would be good for about an hour, and after that, he justs gets whipped; the chemo is really workin on him. I was @ Skeeters when Curtis called to say Brandon wasn't ready to come in yet. they had been out for almost two hours, and Brandon was wanting to say longer  Healthy children are something we all take for granted. This is one instance where we need to realize how blessed we really are, and try to lend a hand to one that is having a hard time. Sure do hope to see you there. Suz


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

So, since I am too far north, how well okay where can I send a little $$$ to help out the family?

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Thank you Shaggy; excellent point, and I'm sorry I overlooked that! If you are so inclined, please send donations to the address listed below. 

the address for the fund(not tournament entries) is 
kscfcu
300 south plumosa st
merrit island fl. 32952

make check payable to The Brandon Thornton Cancer fund,

KSCFCU Stands for Kennedy Space Center Federal Credit Union.


Anything and everything is appreciated more than you know. The family silently reads these posts, as well as the other threads, and is nothing short of awe-struck and overwhelmed at the responses. They had no idea the anglers of Central Florida were such great people. If there are any more questions, or anything I've overlooked, please don't hesitate to bring it to my attention. I will go update the other thread as well. And Shaggy, I do believe you are the first out of stater ! Well done ! To see how all of this started, go to this link.
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=126122

To see the latest { they had to start a new thread}, go here.
http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=130962&page=1

Thanks everyone... Keep the prayers and good thoughts coming.
Suz


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey redsgurl, shoulda checked in before but yall are way down at th bottom of th page. 

Anywhoo, got th address an am gonna send a little something for th little guy. Good work.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Wooo hoo Cdog !! {{{ thanks  }}}
Suz


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

OK, I just checked my work schedule for December and the 6th is clear for me.

Since in order for me to be competitive, I would have to use explosives, I will gladly donate my registration fee to a worthy cause, do a little Zen fishing and then meet up at Skeeters for the festivities afterwards.

If I can figure out a way to hook up the blender to the truck battery, Margaritas will be served on the tailgate...

Mark


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Guess I am just lucky the "Big Guy" gave me two healthy daughters (knock on wood), and hopefully they stay healthy. The children are this countries future, so we adults must do what we can for all of them.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

I know it Shaggy........ I know exactly what youre talkin about... That's what compelled me to help with this benefit. Youre an angel.... {{{ Thanks so much }}}
Suz


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Mark,
Bring that blender and all the fixins ! I'll bring an extension cord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Suz


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, it seems I have willingly or not issued a challenge to these boards, and since there are no losers in this one, decided to see (excluding you folks from Florida) who might be able to raise the most, the winner any way we can look at it is Brandon, so, it looks like the Maryland/Delaware board is in for $80 as of now.

GBAK (oh heck, God Bless And Keep), Brandon and the rest of the Thortons, I have two of my own (well, guess they are more my wifes, but that is a fine line), but I don't know what I would do if it was me. Keep the faith, brother  

My prayers are with you all in these times, and with any luck (maybe lots of prayers), all's well that ends well. 

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

o.k. The best and last. Final ond foremost LAST FINAL SET !!!!!!!!!!!!


OK - here is the newest information on the tournament. 
We revised the rules a little this morning and adjusted the prices of the raffle tickets so make sure you read this. 

This will be a multi-species tournament with total weight determining the winner. Trash fish will not be weighed in. All fish must meet the Florida State Laws requirements for size. Any contestants caught with either illegal fish, or breaking any laws while obtaining fish will be disqualified, and will not receive entry fees. Fishing can be done from boat, shore, docks, bridges, or wading. Contestants may start fishing at 6:00 am and may fish any where you want. There will be no check out in order to fish the tournament. Lines must be out of water by 3:00pm, and contestants must be at Skeeter Lagoons Bait and Tackle by 5:00 pm for weigh in. The contest ends promptly at 5 o’clock; persons arriving after this time will not be considered for prizes. This will be a catch and release tournament, but anglers may keep their catches according to Florida Law. 
This will be for any anglers, of any age for both inshore and off shore fish. The cost is $25.00 per adult angler and $10 for children 15 years old and younger.. The money generated will be divided so that 75% will go directly to the Brandon Thornton Cancer Fund, at Kennedy Space Center Federal Credit Union, with the remaining 25% being divided between the 1st and 2nd place finishers in both in, and offshore. Any donations beyond the $25.00 will be given 100% to the family. Pay outs are as follows; 
1st place inshore- 7.5% and 1st place offshore- 7.5% 
2nd place inshore- 5% and 2nd place offshore- 5% 
3rd place winners in both categories will be awarded runner up prizes. 
At the weigh-in there will be free hamburgers and hot dogs provided to all contestants. A live tank will be at Skeeter Lagoons for those that wish to release their fish. 

Allowable Species Inshore – Red Drum and Snook (1 each) (snook stamp required where applicable) 
Allowable Species Offshore – Kingfish, Cobia, Dolphin, Wahoo (1 each) 

All fish must be caught with hook and line. All Florida Laws must be followed. NO EXCEPTIONS! 

After the weigh-in and awards, there will be a raffle with two different prices per ticket. $2.00 tickets for a chance to win misc. tackle and fishing equipment, and gift certificates. A $5.00 ticket for a chance to win an offshore, or a few inshore charters. More and more items are being donated almost daily to add to the raffle prizes. 
Entry fees can be paid up until 9:00 am the morning of the tournament. They can be dropped of or mailed to: 

At this time make checks payable to - The Brandon Thornton Cancer Fund 
Skeeter Lagoons Bait and Tackle 
3910 S. Washington Av Suite 106 
Titusville Fl. 32780 
(321) 383-2001 
Please, bring your family, and help support a local family in a time of need. Be prepared for a good day


Want to buy some raffle tickets????? $5 for a chance at an offshore or inshore charter.!!!!! $2 for tackle, hotel stays ( most are 2 day/3nighters here in the Titusville area } etc.......... Tell you guys what. I know the majority of you live south; Keeping in mind that you MUST be present to win on the 6th in Skeeters parking lot, I will do this.... You get in touch with me here. I will arrange to bring you the number of tickets you desire, as long as its at least $40 worth. Between you and your buddies, this shouldnt be too hard. I will do this trip twice a week from now until the 6th. One south, and one north. That will save you a trip during our busy work weeks, and then you only have to drive up here for the tournament, raffle drawing...... Just plan on being @ Skeeters on the 6th. Please tell everyone you know that fishes. I will go as far south as .......... ummmmmmm Sebastion to deliver. As far North as ummmmmmm......... Haulover. Thats a tick over an hour either way for me. This is a great opportunity to help this precious child, and garner the chance to catch some fish for a great price. Its a great deal all the way around. Remember, these charters are local........... Keep the prayers and good thoughts coming......... Brandon appreciates and needs every bit of it.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Shaggy, I can't believe you did that !!!!! I dont know what to say.  I never dreamed that the other forums would care to get involved......... I've been so caught up in this, it just honestly never occured to me. You are a good man darlin......... Thank you so much, and keep up the great work !!!!!!        

Suz


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

I have my first child on the way in February. My $40 is in the mail to kscfcu from Alexandria, VA, with hopes that it does something for this family.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

*Redsgurl, check out the thread at Maryland/Delaware.* 

I knew I fished with a GREAT bunch af guys and gals, and figured some would be willing to help out, but not in my wildest dreams did I expect the interest of Maryland/Delaware fisherman in a little Kid named Brandon from Florida. Guess we have some big hearts up here, so let the little fisherman know MD/DE is behind him, and not to let us down.

Thread - Decided against AI this Friday (Maryland/Delaware board)

Thinking of you.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## costefishnt (Nov 20, 2003)

greetings to all, just wanted to post and say thanks to all of you for supporting this cause. i will be the first to tell you that this is such a wonderful family. and the little guy is really something special. although i have 3 youngins myself at home, i felt a need to get to know this little fellow. i am so glad that i did. when i approched the family the first time and asked if all this would be ok, they were a bit embarrassed, and thought that there were other families that would need the help more. but with only a single income in the household, and with all the volunteer work the mother does at the school, not to mention all the bills that insurance doesnt cover, they soon realized that help was needed. as they began to read the first posts on the FS EC forum, they could not believe the response, all for them, and to be honest, i was overwhelmed myself. i found myself an emotional wreck for the first 2 weeks. as i did have faith in my fellow fishermen, and women, it wasnt as great as it is now. this has become a personal mission for me, as i have gotten to know the family pretty well, and after one fishing outing with little brandon i knew this was something i had to see through. i wanted to give this little guy a reason to fight the horrible disease that had invaded his little body, and i wanted to make sure the family had not only some monetary support, but mental as well. thanks to a few very special folks at skeeter lagoons, and now redsgurl, this has grown way beyond my expectations. alot of folks have stepped up to the plate, and donated either money or items to be raffled. now i am here first to say thanks, second to ask for your prayers for the little angler, and third, to please come and help support this tournament. i really want to see 200+ people in the tourny alone, and more at the after tourny events. it would only be one day out of your lives, and the price of a movie for two, you can help out some very special, and deserving people. i have nade it known, that if more than 200 people enter the tournament, i would do an annual event to support either another child with simialar situation, or for a childrens cancer fund/ hospital. so please, give a day and a small amount of money to help brandon out.
thanks so much for your prayers and support.

Curtis


and mark, i will have the inverter for the blender, will bring some margarita mixers, and jose, you bring the blender!


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

I know I included a thread earlier, but there is another one, and Im not sure I posted it. This is the thread to Skeeters, which is where The Tourney will be held. It has a pic of the store and stuff. Just wanted you to see for yourselves a lil bit of what you are doing. Keep up the great work !!! The prayers and positive thoughts are keepin this thing goin.... That, and the P&S board. Ya'all are awesome !
Suz
http://www.skeeterlagoons.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=242&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 this is the forum

this is the shop http://www.skeeterlagoons.com/


----------



## RedfishRich (Nov 6, 2003)

hey Curtis - don't worry about the power. 
Tons of it.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Ok, I'll be the guy with the empty Margarita glass in his hand and the rose between my teeth (a la Carmen Miranda for those of y'all old enough to know who I'm talking about!)


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Rugger..... Thank you very much.... And Congrat's on the almost here arrival ! !


----------



## Pier Lady (Nov 21, 2003)

*Brandon*

I'm from Oak Island, NC and I'm a Lady Angler who has had great loss in my family from cancer. I would like to thank whomever it was that posted information on the Long Beach Pier message board about Brandon. It does'nt matter where we are from, just that a little boy and his family need our help. I am sending a donation and will also ask our fishing club to do so. I would like to send out a challenge to all anglers and their fishing clubs to do the same! God Bless you Brandon & Family !


----------



## costefishnt (Nov 20, 2003)

Pier Lady thank you so much for your compassion in this matter. I am sorry for anyloss that you may have endured. Yes this truely has been a silver lining in a dark cloud. all of the folks from all the forums that this story is on have been so very helpful in this endevor. I hope that you had a chance to read the posts from the FS forum, and Skeeters forum. makes me proud to call my self a fisherman along with all my other fellow fishermen, and women.
thanks for your donation, and i will thank you for the family.
Curtis


----------



## RedfishRich (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't know if this has been posted here yet but we now have a Gheenoe (donated by Pugar Gheen http://www.customgheenoe.com ) to raffle off. Chances are 10 bucks and you DO NOT have to be present to win.


----------



## Pier Lady (Nov 21, 2003)

I'd like to have one of those raffle tickets! I live in NC, can you let me know how to purchase one? 

'Pier Lady'


----------



## costefishnt (Nov 20, 2003)

send $10 to: 
Skeeter lLagoons
3910 s.washington av suit 106
titusville fl. 32780
be sure to include your full name, phone number, address, and email address, along with forum screen name. as far as getting the boat to NC that will be a tough one. you may have to come down here so we can take you out and show you how to fish from these sweet little boats. which by the way is my boat of choice. i have owned 3 of them, and the one i have now is the best! also that is where the screen name comes from!! cost efish'nt


----------



## Pier Lady (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks Curtis! I'll get it right out to you. I have a gift shop on Oak Island so I'll be tied up until Jan. but if I win I'll come and see you then and pick that boat up. I wish you the best in all that you are doing! It's a wonderful feeling to help someone in need.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

We sure do appreciate the enthusiasm!!!!! In the event that you win that pretty boat, I will store it for you at my house until you can make the trip. How's that??? I have a place out back, where it will be, and I have a gate that I keep pulled when I'm not home..... I live in a rural area, so there is no problem..... Up to you, and of course, this will hinge on whether you win. Just offerin up now tho......  
Suz


----------



## Pier Lady (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks Suz, that sounds great! I hope boat or not, I can get down and meet some of you guys & gals. This time of year is real busy for me & my husband is all tied up in hunting season 'If you know what I mean' so it looks like mid Jan. until any relief. Hey do any of you go to the Henry's Tackle Show in Greenville?


----------



## Pier Lady (Nov 21, 2003)

Pier Lady said:


> *Thanks Suz, that sounds great! I hope boat or not, I can get down and meet some of you guys & gals. This time of year is real busy for me & my husband is all tied up in hunting season 'If you know what I mean' so it looks like mid Jan. until any relief. Hey do any of you go to the Henry's Tackle Show in Greenville? *


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

In all honesty, I can't say I have ever been there. But, the next road trip through or even within 100 miles of Greenville, I promise I will stop in and say hi. We would love to have you down anytime. I'm boatless too, but I can still put us on some fish, or get ya out in a boat to go... I understand the husband bein in the woods. I spent a bit of time out there myself this weekeknd. We will do our best to spread the word about the shop down here; we get a lot of travelers.  Thanks so much, and have a wonderful Thanksgiving
Suz


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

NOW HEAR THIS!!!!
The brand new Gheenoe is at Skeeters now!!! Its a 16' Gheenoe Classic, from Custom Gheenoe, white in color, and lots of storage. Now this is the big change in plans for the Gheenoe raffle. Are you ready????? $1.00 a chance!!!! And you can buy up lots of $1 tickets with a 20 spot!! Dont worry, if you have already paid the $10.00 for a chance, we already made you 9 more chances!! Now for the other change. We are not going to give it away at the tourny. On New Years Eve, we will call the winner, or email them or what ever it takes, but we will get a hold of you, so when you sign up, give your name, screen name, and all the phone numbers you got. Cell, home, office, moms house, girl friends, you get the picture! Now the reason we are doing this is one reason only. To raise as much money as possible for Brandon, and his family. So you got a few weeks to buy 20 dollars worth of tickets every Friday!!!! 

Also. I am concerned with just how many folks are coming to sign up and fish. If it aint a lot, we got room. If we are talking hundreds, we need to find a bigger place. I really hope we have to find a bigger place. so I really need to get a count of who is in. I know a few of you have taken the time to say "I"m here", and if you are bringing someone with you. So if you havent posted that you are coming please do so now.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)




----------



## costefishnt (Nov 20, 2003)

oier lady, if you have sent your money already, we will give you a chance for every dollar you send!

good luck!


----------



## RedfishRich (Nov 6, 2003)

A little change in the gheenoe raffle tickets. They are now only $1 per chance.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Pier Lady, I sent you an i.m. when I posted this about the price change... In the event you didnt get it, go check. You have mail !


----------



## RedfishRich (Nov 6, 2003)

Pier Lady - you can purchase a raffle ticket from us by 
sending cash/check.

Make the check out to "Fishing for Brandon"
and send it to :
Skeeter Lagoon's 
3910 S. Washington Ave ste 106
Titusville Fl 32780

321-383-2001 for more info

The tickets for the Gheenoe are only $1 and you do not have to be present to win.

Thanks


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Look what ya'all have done !  

http://www.floridatoday.com/community/communitystoryNBRANDONP.htm


----------



## RedfishRich (Nov 6, 2003)

Pier Lady - we went to the Henry's show in Orlando this year but i don't know if i can make it to the one in Greenville. If we decide to go i will let you know.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

We got less than 1 week to help out "our (okay, my, adopted little, big man". Come on Florida (or at least the central portion), and the P&S community.

Brandon, this "suds" for you! May all entered, catch many, and to all my brothers and sisters here at P&S who sent donations, or well wishes, my personal thank you. Some know me some don't, but all I can say about me (or at least I hope), what you see is what you get. I am who I am, for better or worse (and I have to say, I love children, a bit more than surf-fishing).

God bless and keep all, and Brandon, be STRONG, "my little buddy", and to the Thortons, my prayers are with your entire family.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

Any chance of someone opening/having a 'paypal' account for donations/entries/ect for Brandon?

I've got 25 waiting for a account to add too.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello ponchojoe,*

*Send Money from Pay pal* 
Send Money allows you to pay anyone with an email address.

Common uses for Send Money: 
Pay for an auction item
Split a restaurant bill or rent
Pay for an online purchase (or send money to your family or friends)
Pay bills online
Just enter the recipient's email address and the amount you wish to send. You can pay with a credit card or checking account.

The recipient gets an email that says "You've Got Cash!" Recipients can then collect their money by clicking a link in the email that takes them to https://www.paypal.com.

Your payment will appear in your recipient's PayPal account balance. He can choose to transfer the funds to a checking account, request a check, or send the funds to someone else. 

Goto this link and click on Demo, it's easy


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow Hat,
you never cease to amaze me..... great info..... Ill make sure Skeeters sees this. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hello Redsgurl & thanks,*

Please provide ponchojoe with a e-mail address to send a donation too. He would like to donate some money from his pay pal account but needs to know who to send it to. My best to all that are involved in this cause, your the greatest!.....Tightlines, Hat80



ponchojoe said:


> *I know how to do paypal, just don't know who to send the money for Brandon too. Redsgurl doesn't have a P&S email, so where can I send? *


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Here is the Email addy for Skeeter Lagoons Bait and Tackle........

[email protected] Rich { RedfishRich is the owner, administrator}

In the event you have any other questions, or if you need anything, now or in the future, feel free to email me for anything. My addy is [email protected]

Poncho, this is such a nice gesture.... Thanks so much.
Hat, thanks again. Sure wish you could be here for the tournament. There will be a banner there we are all going to sign. I'm going to be the " Official Pier and Surf Representative", so if you have anything special you would like me to write, just post here, or email me.
Thanks again for everything.
Suz


----------



## RedfishRich (Nov 6, 2003)

i'm not sure we can do it with paypal. Since 100% of all the money is going to Brandon and family i cannot have any money sent directly to the business. All the checks are made out to Fishing for Brandon and go directly into an account set up specifically for this. Maybe we could contact the KSC Credit union and see what they have to say about paying with paypal. 
Sorry but i am trying to do this without giving my accountant a heart attack.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*With pay pal*

you can do a direct wire transfer from account to account. All ponchojoe needs is the account # to transfer the funds too....Tightlines


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

Just let me know something by Dec 4th. I might be heading back into the hospital after then. I'd like to send something before I go.

Hope all are doing well.


----------

